# Management Questions? Salesman vs. climber?



## alpineman (Dec 5, 2010)

We doubled our sales this year and I am faced with the decision of how best to grow this year again. I consider myself to be a great climber and a good salesmen. I was thinking about hiring a salesperson, and then stay out on the job more often. But then again I have worked hard and I think I would rather keep doing full time sales and management. My first thought was to hire a climber and run another crew, but then again we all know how hard it is to find a decent climber. What do you guys think?


----------



## alpineman (Dec 5, 2010)

good point! It just gets hard to do all the sales and then still do some of the really technical work.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 5, 2010)

alpineman said:


> We doubled our sales this year and I am faced with the decision of how best to grow this year again. I consider myself to be a great climber and a good salesmen. I was thinking about hiring a salesperson, and then stay out on the job more often. But then again I have worked hard and I think I would rather keep doing full time sales and management. My first thought was to hire a climber and run another crew, but then again we all know how hard it is to find a decent climber. What do you guys think?



Do you have family that can learn?


----------



## alpineman (Dec 5, 2010)

no! I have a very committed foreman who occasionally does bids when I am gone, but most times I need him on the job for me.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Dec 6, 2010)

Keep it small.
Less employees, less headache, less insurance, less attorney fees, less IRS, less heartbreak, less equipment, etc. etc.etc.
If you can increase your profit margin by 100% without taking a toll on your private life-family, friends, fun;go for it.
If not..
Don't Worry, be Happy.


----------



## alpineman (Dec 6, 2010)

thats what I always said, until I ended up with this much work! Some people have advised to just increase my rates and don't take on as much work. But then I think about all the people I can't service and the referrals that could come from those people.


----------



## jacobstreeworx (Dec 7, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Consider the fact that the clients will know the salesman and when you part ways they will be his clients, not yours.



Best advice in the world!! I had to learn that the hard way. Wish I had known about this site a long time ago.:bang:


----------



## DangerTree (Dec 7, 2010)

You need the slaves to stay slaves or they become competition! Keep them working and you do the estimates, work on the job when time permits.


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 7, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Consider the fact that the clients will know the salesman and when you part ways they will be his clients, not yours.



Very VERY true i know a few of these cases.


----------



## DangerTree (Dec 7, 2010)

Did happen that I trained a rogue and he left the yard maintenance devision and started his own show that heathen.


----------



## FanOFatherNash (Dec 7, 2010)

:d


----------



## DangerTree (Dec 8, 2010)

FanOFatherNash said:


> :d


What the he.l is that?


----------

